# 8.1 removed programs



## cybnetic (Aug 24, 2010)

Howdy everyone, upgraded to 8.1 ( No i was not drinking ) took about 45 minutes to complete. everything seemed to come back to normal.. still checking everything. One thing I did notice off the bat was it completely removed my addon firewall and removed my antivirus. any ideas as to why and why cant I re install them. It gives errors when trying to reinstall. Seems kinda fishy to me as to why and what is Microsoft doing... hmmm

On that note, I have permanently turned off my UAC and domain firewall because I do not like them for what I need to do. so far everything else is working fine.. pending...

guess we are in for a ride so lets see where it goes..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What AV were you using? Windows Defender should work just fine and I would recommend keeping that one.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The update probably enabled *Windows Defender* which comes with Windows and would disable any 3rd party AV software it would also Enable the Windows Firewall. Several users have confirmed on Microsoft's support forums that anti-virus software doesn't launch on Windows 8.1, including apps such as Norton 360, Avast Anti-Virus, and Micro Titanium Maximum Security Suite.

At this point, the built-in Windows Defender seems to be the only choice for users who update to Windows 8.1 Windows Defender is pre-installed on all Windows 8.1 machines and given that it's included in the operating system, the CPU and memory footprint should be minimal.


----------



## cybnetic (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, I have seen this before installing other OS, the defender would initiate if there was not an antivirus. I was using Avast Free. I also had private firewall 7.1 on my machine. both are gone. Just seems kinda fishy The deferder is on and so was the windows firewall.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Nothing Fishy about it. Microsoft wants their own programs on because it works best with their OS. You should be able to reinstall your programs which would disable Defender and Windows Firewall.


----------



## cybnetic (Aug 24, 2010)

I tried to reinstall the firewall, but had errors. maybe it wont work with 8.1 . it did work with 8
as for the AV reinsntall is pending.. I will let you know.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you really need to post the exact errors if you are getting errors while trying to install


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Have you checked with the Firewall and AV software suppliers to see if the versions you are using are compatible with Windows 8.1?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

You should be okay with Avast on Win 8.1 Solved Avast 8.0.1497 Now Compatible With Windows 8.1 and from the thread it looks as if Windows Defender may not be as light on resources as it may be thought ?


----------

